# moving money.



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello everybody. Here is a question that must have been asked and answered a hundred times.
What is the best way to draw money from my 401k while living in the PI. Conversely, what is the worst? Can I learn from some of your mistakes?
Thanks, Ken, Rhode Island, USA


----------

